# Analog Devices DC-DC Converters / Old NEC chips



## oldgoldman (Mar 8, 2015)

Just put up on eBay. No clue if pricing is appropriate. Believe however that they are high yield.

Contact me directly if you want to work a deal outside of eBay.

All my best
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151613192555

Here is the link to the NEC Chips

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151613276464


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 8, 2015)

oldgoldman,

How do you find all this good old stuff? Everything you've shown has been good, it seems.

The hybrid packages are great. Fairly heavy plating inside and out. I would guess about $.50 per square inch of gold. In the front right, that blue circuit looks like a thick film circuit. Is it ceramic with a blue coating or is it circuit board material? If ceramic and, if the gold there is dull, not bright and shiny, it's about 15 times thicker than heavy gold plating. If board material, it's only plated. Sometimes the back of the ceramic is gold covered and is attached with a gold/silicon braze. If magnetic, the box is kovar. If not, it's probably copper.

On the NEC chips, it would be interesting to know if the lid is attached with gold/tin braze. That would about double the gold value.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 8, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> oldgoldman,
> 
> How do you find all this good old stuff? Everything you've shown has been good, it seems.
> 
> ...



The top's on those chip's are held on with a gold braze.


----------



## oldgoldman (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Goldsilverpro. It appears the blue interior circuit is white ceramic and the gold is dull and rough / bumpy under the magnifying glass.

I've had these things buried in a pile for years and I'm trying to de-clutter my life .. mentally and physically 

If you are inclined I'd be willing to work with you on these as a learning for the forum .. we could publish the yields .. and you just pay me a percentage of gold .. If they don't sell on eBay, sounds like a plan if you interested.

Best Regards


----------



## kurtak (Mar 9, 2015)

oldgoldman said:


> Contact me directly if you want to work a deal outside of eBay.



I would be interested in working out something to process for you (if GSP is not interested) I live a bit northwest of Wausau Wi & I can give you a couple references if need be

Let me know

Kurt


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 9, 2015)

oldgoldman said:


> Hi Goldsilverpro. It appears the blue interior circuit is white ceramic and the gold is dull and rough / bumpy under the magnifying glass.
> 
> I've had these things buried in a pile for years and I'm trying to de-clutter my life .. mentally and physically
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I'm not set up to do any refining


----------



## oldgoldman (Mar 9, 2015)

Cool .. let's see if eBay does anything, then we'll work something out.

Regards


----------

